# Someone took a wrong turn in my chimney



## kevinlp (Apr 24, 2007)

My wife and I were eating lunch yesterday and I heard noises coming from the stove pipe. We have lots of wasps that love our house so I thought it was them poking around the pipe. Then I saw something in the firebox out of the corner of my eye.

To my great surprise it was a little bird. My wife snapped a couple photos of the lost traveler and I put on my hearth gloves and reached in and grabbed him and brought him outside. He took off into the air out of my hands.

He was rather clean so my pipe must be looking pretty good.

How can I prevent this and wasps from nesting in the chimney (or from coming down into the house)? My thought is a garbage bag or something similar over the cap and top of the pipe. Then leave a note in the stove to NOT LIGHT FIRE WITHOUT REMOVING COVER.

Any ideas?


----------



## CountryGal (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow!  I thought with the cap and spark arrestor birds couldn't get in the chimney.  Yikes!


----------



## Jay H (Apr 24, 2007)

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Wow!  I thought with the cap and spark arrestor birds couldn't get in the chimney.  Yikes!



I told you not to burn bird feed! 

If you have an overdamping problem, I guess a damper could solve two problems in one shot... 

Jay


----------



## Todd (Apr 24, 2007)

Did it fly back out?


----------



## titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Kevin- if a bird in hand is worth two in the bush, what is a bird in stove worth?That bird is lucky you burn a NON-CAT stove!


----------



## kevinlp (Apr 25, 2007)

No I had to remove it. Didn't give him time to try to find his way out. He was only in the firebox for a couple minutes.


----------



## Robbie (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like a blue bird, spring is here for sure.



          Robbie


----------



## wg_bent (Apr 25, 2007)

Kevin said:
			
		

> No I had to remove it. Didn't give him time to try to find his way out. He was only in the firebox for a couple minutes.



You should (could?) get on Ashleigh's about that.  There's no reason for that bird to have been able to get in.  Take a look at mine, There's no way a bird could get in.


----------



## Jags (Apr 25, 2007)

Todd said:
			
		

> Did it fly back out?



Just for info: once a bird comes down the pipe it is almost imposible for them to exit.  The cant fly straight up.


----------



## burntime (May 8, 2007)

Lunch!  Just kidding.  That is pretty humorous though.


----------

